# Ceder siding to caulk or not to caulk???



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

what do you guys do when it comes to caulking ceder siding, i have seen it not caulke and was fine, and i have seen it caulked and it was fine.

Ive always thauoght if its not caulked dont caulk it, and it is caulked well you know caulk it.

But I really cant decide if one way is better or not, since i have seen them both be succesefull,

what do you guys do.

thanks
dave mac


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm assuming we're talking about painted siding, if so we always paint it.

Keeps water out and looks better.


----------



## PAINTWERKS (Jun 11, 2004)

.
Definitely caulk it all in. Looks more like a finished product. We use Vulkem or OSI stuffs awesome pricey but awesome. Keeps all water,bugs,etc out.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm not a painter, but I do install cedar siding and I always caulk all the joints. If I am installing a prefinished product which I do mostly, I use a color OSI match caulk. If I install a non finished product I usually go with a 3m paintable caulk.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Always caulk the ends, don't ever caulk the underside of any lap siding though.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the responce's guys, thats what i was leaning more to, but it always hep to know the opions of other pros


----------



## PAINTWERKS (Jun 11, 2004)

I was curious do you guys caulk the underneath area where the fascia meets the soffit. I was taught not to for ventilation purposes.

Thanks Dan


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

Paintwerks, we don't caulk between the facia and soffit unless the soffit is vented. If it is vented then we caulk it.


----------



## allsolutions (May 6, 2006)

caulk just end to end. the siding has to breath, so dont caulk under each lap.


----------



## Dale (Aug 26, 2004)

I think the call to caulk or not depends on the fit. I've seen quality siding jobs that caulking would be a waste of time..and I've seen siding applications with 1/4 " gaps at the ends.

I'm talking about staining either semi or solid. For a paint job...'prolly caulk it.


----------



## PAINTWERKS (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Phinsher that what I thought.


----------

